# No More Advertising



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

We seem to be having a problem with people advertising the putting super system in forums and posts completely unrelated to that topic. I have already deleted 10+ of these, and I'm sick of it! This isn't the place for it, and if I see it again I will request to have you banned.


----------

